# perdido bay area



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

Hello all, I am new to this forum. I'm coming from Arkansas to see my mother who is lucky enough to retired down there on perdido bay, near Alabama border. I'm hauling a kayak down and upgrading my 7wt. Was throwing out a line for any recommendations on fly shops, areas to fish/not fish, etc... I'm not targeting any species and have no desire on keeping any fish, just a place to get some action and enjoy the area. I love it down there, me and my old lady come down once a year to see mom, and I'm always looking, wishing I could do some fishing....this year she started a new job so I'll be solo. I'll miss the heck out of her, so I guess ill have to figure out some way to spend a week fly fishing and golfing


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey chef, welcome up! Are you going to be on the beach at Perdido? Great place. Go to Sam's and talk to Chris. He will hook you up with everything you need.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Clousers catch everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

Mac1528 are you talking about sams stop and shop in Orange beach? Like I said I'm by my lonesome so I'll be willing to travel to some good kayak launching, wading areas. We used to go to public access beaches but last year went into Johnson beach and really felt it was worth the small fee to access it. Also saw they have a kayak launch. Haven't thought about fishing the gulf side, was thinking more bay or the back side of Johnson beach, but I bet there are some fish out on the gulf side that would chase a fly. What size clouser is recommended. I freakin can't wait to be down there. Even getting skunked I can't imagine having a bad time. Thanks for all your help


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Chef, that's the one...here's the address for ya.
27122 Canal Road
Orange Beach, AL
251-981-4245
Store Hours: Monday - Sunday 5AM - 9PM
Several areas on big lagoon are good. Johnson beach as you mention....trout point. On the gulf side also! There's a couple of sand bars that parallel the beach along the coast from Pensacola pass to perdido pass. Lots of fish activity all along that area. I can't speak for what clouser would be best, I'm not a fly fisher. Don't forget the old river action at night along the lighted docks! Just be safe in that yak and please use lights. Tight lines to ya!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

If you are so inclined and have the time we would sure appreciate a trip report.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

I will definitely give reports! What's typically the time to get out early am or late pm? Or is it a tide factor? I remember last year off my moms dock, once it got dark you couldn't keep a hook out there without catfish jumping on it. Pretty cool the first few times, blundering the rest. Hopefully they'll leave my fly alone.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

White clousers for dock lights. White and chartreuse with a little flash for gulf side or grass flats, that's easy to tie and go type deal there's a lot of others that can be used. EP baitfish is another solid fly that will hook just about every thing. Sliders are fun to through, early morning to pester poppers over the grass for trout are fun, sometimes a red will hit it... Possibilities are endless


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Didn't mean to quote myself...


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

Sink tip advised? And is a 7 wt enough? I use a 5wt up here for trout and smallies, if I HAD to get a new rig I suppose I could. But as of now I have a8'6 7 wt just have to get a new line for it....maybe a new reel


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

7wt can handle most inshore species and surf fish. I think a lot of guys use an 8wt rods and WFF line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Yep, 7wt will work if the wind is not howling too hard. Best all round would probably a 9wt which will fight the wind a little better. I prefer to use my 7wt when conditions allow. The 9wt will also throw a little bigger and/or heavier fly better. For a one time use your 7wt should work fine especially if it is on the fast side.


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

Thank you for the help advice. Have a reherseal dinner tommorow and as soon as the last plate hits the pass, I'm heading south! Let you know how it goes.


----------

